# Waking Up In Weird Places...



## JungleG (Mar 16, 2011)

First, can I say this is my first time posting a new thread... But i really want to share an odd experience...

You know those dreams you have... the ones where you dont realise that they are dreams, even after you wake up you find yourself thinking: Did I dream that, or did it really happen? 

Well... I had an odd one! :?

Last night I dreamt that I was laying in bed playing with my Bredli, when all of a sudden it slipped through the bed head, onto the floor and it disappeared amongst the boxes/lost undies/bags that are hidden under my bed. I was panicking BIG TIME. (Im not sure what this stems from, maybe because I have read so many posts lately of people losing their pythons!?). But some how I managed to get hold of it, I could see it and I could feel it in my hands. Releif.

Next thing I knew I was awake... and really confused! :shock: All the lights were on in my room. I was under the bed on my belly and I had a tight grip on an extension cord! (you know those old school ones that arent plastic, but wrapped in thread... and in this case, brown and orange thread...)

_Now can I quickly add in that I am a nightly sleep talker. I have been known to sleep walk, but I can only say of 4-5 occasions that I KNOW OF, and it is only when I am sleeping in an unfamiliar environment. I have learnt from these limited experiences two simple (but very important) things: _
_(1) No door lock is too complicated for a sleep walker._
_(2) No matter how hot it is, never sleep in the nud._

Anyways... What the? I dont even own a Bredli. A jungle, yes. No Bredli. Does anyone know anything about the meaning of dreams, or does anyone have experiences like this where they wake and think: What the-- Where the hell am I?

Gem


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha wow that would be a weird way to wake up. I've never experienced anything like that but I've dreamt about various things involving my snakes many times. I just think it's whatever is on your mind at the time but I'm no dream interpreter


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 16, 2011)

bit random? i sometimes wake up faceing the opposite way to when i went to sleep, but nothing as weird as that!

and i have dreamt that i had some pinky's and they turned into baby beardies, but thats about the weirdest (and only) herp dream i have had


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 16, 2011)

When my first clutch of carpets hatched id have those dreams where id see them on the bed or hanging from a light and it would shock me awake and id get up and look for the snake convinced that what i saw was real and not a dream.
Is funny as when im awake i have zero fear of snakes but when im asleep a hatchling in front of my face seems to be enough to make me jump out of bed and get the girlfriend to look under the covers lol all while still in that half awake half asleep state.


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 17, 2011)

I kicked my bedcovers completely off and stood in a corner of my room for about 5 mins prodding my doona after I stupidly imagined there was a death adder IN it xD

EDIT: This is unclear, I did this AFTER I dreamt about there being a death adder in my room

When I was at boarding school, I woke up the opposite way (ie my head where my feet usually are), but my bed was perfectly made, hospital corners and everything. They trained me well


----------



## JungleG (Mar 17, 2011)

Funny you say that, the other night I woke up after dreaming that a big scrubbie had crawled under the sheets and was sleeping around my feet. I woke up and thought I had better untuck the sheets at the foot end so it could get out if it needed to. I then went back to sleep as if nothing had happened!

Waking up under my bed isnt the worst thing that has happened. I once stayed at dorm with a whole bunch of work collegues. I woke up at about 3am in the dorm kitchen sitting at the table completely starkers. Thankfully no one else was up and about looking for midnight snacks! (Hence Sleep walking rule #2)!!!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 17, 2011)

I sleep walk quite badly, and always have. I was always told I'd grow out of it, but it hasn't happened yet. 

As a kid I've found the key to the front door, unlocked it, and woken up halfway down my street, I remember jumping on the pillows right next to mums head one night, I've gone to do things like cut my hair etc all in my sleep as a kid. Apparently its impossible to tell I'm sleepwalking just by looking at me, but mum can usually work it out based on the types of things I say- for example if I walk out at 2am and ask for a piece of thread, I'm probably sleepwalking  

Nowadays I still sleepwalk badly, particularly if I've taken any medications that make me drowsy (e.g. phenergen, which fortunately my allergies died down so I don't require these anymore), and the worst one is when I'm really tired or physically exausted... For example, when I'm doing placements for my uni degree (veterinary science) or on uni rotations in veterinary clinics, I dream that the vet has told me to look after/hold/do something with this animal, and I will follow their instructions... only in the dream, I'm excrutiatingly tired, but force myself to try and stay awake to do as I was told. So for example- one night I dreamt that there was a cat on top of my washing basket- I was standing there 'holding' the cat (there was nothing there obviously) and I remember vaguely _slightly_ becoming slightly more aware and then fall asleep/'sleep stand' again- somehow I did this a few times whilst standing at the washing basket. Sometimes its not as bad, and I'll just sit up in bed and think I'm restraining an animal.. This may all be kind of funny when you hear it, but it is a nasty, nasty cycle- because of the sleepwalking and acting, I miss out on more 'quality' sleep and are then more tired the next day, sleepwalk the next night, get tireder again etc etc. Oh yeah- I did also wake up on my floor once before with my computer on, and textbooks open - I know for a fact they werent like that when I went to bed! 

My biggest concern with the placement/rotation sleepwalking is that I'll think I've been called in after hours/emergency and get in my car and drive! 

I always get worried when I go camping, especially near water sources for example. Or about knives, scissors etc. I used to get my brother to hide the darts for our dartboard incase I went to do something. 

Finally- I do frequently sleep talk too... I remember one occasion when my family went camping, and apparently my brother and I were both arguing in our sleep...

It kind of sucks when you don't have a clue what you might do/where you might go each night. Kind of scary too :|

Sorry for the long reply


----------



## JungleG (Mar 17, 2011)

I totally hear you.... ..not knowing where you'll wake up and what you could do while you're asleep is a bit scary!

... I have woken myself up because I have been yelling so loudly in my sleep. My Ex used to take every advantage of my sleep talking, as I could hold a pretty straight conversation, only I had no inhibitions so he'd ask me about stuff he thought I was keeping secret from him. Douche.

EDIT: that Douche is probably lucky I didnt smother him in one of my sleep adventures!


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 17, 2011)

I sleep walk but very rarely well I think its rarely. I have woken up being dragged down from staircases where I had walked to and gone to bed on. Woken up urinating in a bin, Woken up in a siblings bed which is in a granny flat. In one instance and this is the worst one I got up talked to my mother made plans for the day went back to bed as if I was 100% awake woken up went on to do previous plans then received a phone call asking where I was because my mother had made plans with me. (I told her I never spoke to her and we pieced it together). I am told that I swear at people in my sleep. 
Although I am not as bad as my friend who shall remain nameless. On a school camp he gets up walks down the hill (we all think he is going to take a leak) then no one hears from him. He almost wound up in a lake.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 17, 2011)

I used to be pretty bad as a kid, but I've more or less grown out of the really weird ones. Here's some highlights:
When I was small I dreamt I was being hunted down by dinosaurs, I woke up in the dark in an enclosed space and understandably freaked, my mother found me in a trunk under her bed. Apparently I was two at the time. I vaguely remember that one, but the only reason I know about the dream was because when mum found me she said I was babbling about the dinosaurs coming to get me.
On numerous occasions I've woken myself up beating at a wall trying to open a door that wasn't there...
Built in closets... 'nuff said.
Woke up to a gust of cold air one night and I'd opened the front door (sleepwalking rule No. 1)
My older sister woke up one night to find me standing there, over her bed, horror-movie style just staring at her. When she started freaking I just turned around and went back to bed.
And finally, I had a huge argument with my mother when I couldn't find the toilet one night and seemed to believe it was in the laundry basket. The more she insisted it was where it should be, the more irate I got and the more I swore at her, (I believe I was 12 at the time...) insisting it was in the basket and she'd moved it. Finally she pulled open the door and showed me, I finally saw it and went back to bed.
Now though I'm limited to 'sitting up in bed and saying random stuff' sleepwalker status. Thank goodness!

Oh yeah: My husband's a good one for sleeptalking, I once heard him saying "Och aye, lassie... och aye..." in a reeeeeally sleazy way in a scottish accent. He's not scottish. He still doesn't believe me about it.


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 17, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> When I was small I dreamt I was being hunted down by dinosaurs, I woke up in the dark in an enclosed space and understandably freaked, my mother found me in a trunk under her bed. Apparently I was two at the time. I vaguely remember that one, but the only reason I know about the dream was because when mum found me she said I was babbling about the dinosaurs coming to get me.


 
This happened to me in hospital, and it's the only time I know of that I've sleepwalked. Difference: I was about 13, and the nurses found me walking down the corridor mumbling about the toilets. I wouldn't let them put me back in the room either until they proved the toilets did not want to kill me xD

All I had was a virus


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 17, 2011)

Is the dinosaur one common among young children my little bro used to have the same night terrors.


----------



## guzzo (Mar 17, 2011)

My 2.5 yo sleepwalks....freaks me out


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 17, 2011)

HydroGoat said:


> This happened to me in hospital, and it's the only time I know of that I've sleepwalked. Difference: I was about 13, and the nurses found me walking down the corridor mumbling about the toilets. I wouldn't let them put me back in the room either until they proved the toilets did not want to kill me xD
> 
> All I had was a virus



That is so freaking random lmao


----------



## JungleG (Mar 17, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> I used to be pretty bad as a kid, but I've more or less grown out of the really weird ones. Here's some highlights:
> When I was small I dreamt I was being hunted down by dinosaurs, I woke up in the dark in an enclosed space and understandably freaked, my mother found me in a trunk under her bed. Apparently I was two at the time. I vaguely remember that one, but the only reason I know about the dream was because when mum found me she said I was babbling about the dinosaurs coming to get me.
> On numerous occasions I've woken myself up beating at a wall trying to open a door that wasn't there...
> Built in closets... 'nuff said.
> ...



*** Sorry I dont know how to quote only PART of the text!***
I did the same to my ex... He woke up to see me sitting over him just staring, not blinking, nothing... He apparently tried asking me what was wrong and I just kept staring. Then he said "Gem you're scaring me"... and then I just starting giggling and layed back down. haha. 


GUZZO: Nothing creepier than a small child that sleep walks..... All that is going thru my head is this: Chucky


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 17, 2011)

I woke up in the next door neighbors bath after my formal after party. 
Was kinda awkward trying to explain that.
Great party though


----------



## JungleG (Mar 17, 2011)

haha, i dont know about SLEEP walking Jannico..... Drunk walking more like it! Nice effort tho, I hope you're friendly with your neighbours!.... Still..!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 17, 2011)

They hate me hahah, I play guitar loud and like death metal hahaha What else can a nieghbor ask for.

I do sleep talk a fair bit. 
Mostly about maths, food, working or reptiles.


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 17, 2011)

When I was 7, I'd been sent to cottage by the sea (they offer temporary childcare for families) I was meant to be there for 10 days but I got sick and stayed 4. The boys and girls slept in separate rooms, and one night I'd got up, sleepwalked out of the room I was staying in, walked up and down a couple of flights of stairs :shock: and when I woke up I was in a spare bed in the boys room. I remember dreaming while sleepwalking, I remember standing in front of the boys room door and thinking 'I shouldn't be here'. I was surprised to wake up and find it wasn't just a dream :lol:


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I do sleep talk a fair bit.
> Mostly about maths, food, working or reptiles.


 Almost the exact same. My girlfriend has told me I've woken her up in my sleep to explain the importance of the Laplace Transform and Fourier Analysis in electrical engineering and I forget the number of times I've dreamt about work. Nothing unusual just a regular day at work


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 17, 2011)

saximus said:


> Almost the exact same. My girlfriend has told me I've woken her up in my sleep to explain the importance of the Laplace Transform and Fourier Analysis in electrical engineering and I forget the number of times I've dreamt about work. Nothing unusual just a regular day at work



My chef mate has done the same before; she woke up her partner in a panic one night because she couldn't find the 'lamb forelegs' she needed to fillet, and apparently she was going to get fired if she didn't do it now.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a bad habit of throwing my partner out of bed because of a snake or spider in the bed. I'll push her off the bed onto the floor, start pulling the doona and sheets off the bed, throwing pillows looking for it. It can take her up to 10 mins to snap me out of it, as when i cant find it in the bed i start tearing the house apart looking for it. I have woken our 4 kids up on a few occasions and the first couple they freaked out, now they just laugh at me and the mess :evil:

Also when i was a kid we lived on a 50 acre property and there was a few times i woke up somewhere around the property. But the best/worst one to happen to me was when i was 13-14 i got up in the middle of the night, got dressed in my school uniform, went to the kitchen to make breakfast. Put the kettle on, put the bread in my cup, got the toaster out and toasted the tea bag. Thank god for smoke detectors :shock:


----------



## Tornacade (Mar 17, 2011)

once my mum told me I woke her up screaming at someone named puppy about touching my computer and that id burn his house down with cream? ;s


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 17, 2011)

saximus said:


> Almost the exact same. My girlfriend has told me I've woken her up in my sleep to explain the importance of the Laplace Transform and Fourier Analysis in electrical engineering and I forget the number of times I've dreamt about work. Nothing unusual just a regular day at work



Do you take drugs? lol

I sleep with my eyes open. I don't sleep walk but i'm reasonably aware of what is going on around me. I've woken up because i've seen people in my house or my dog walking around (i thouhgt he was lion lol). And yeah i sleep talk like achampion too, i've even woken myself up screaming at things.


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 17, 2011)

My sister used to sleep walk/talk. She doesn't speak any languages besides english, but when asleep would have a one sided conversation in her own 'language'.

One night I woke up to hear her giggling in a whisper in the next room, which was really creepy! And at a sleepover when she was about 8 she tried to smother her friend with a giant donkey pillow, freaky kid!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 17, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> When I was 7, I'd been sent to cottage by the sea



i've been there as well....


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 17, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> i've been there as well....


 
I didn't enjoy it there, I was very shy back then and one kid in particular scared me... it was one of the rare times I was happy to get sick so I could go home. I missed out on horse riding though. 



Tornacade said:


> once my mum told me I woke her up screaming at someone named puppy about touching my computer and that id burn his house down with cream? ;s


 
That's so funny  A friend of mine was talking in her sleep once, her mother was on the computer downstairs and my friend was yelling at her telling her to press 9. :lol:


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, my wife talks in her sleep BAD! she woke me up one screaming at me " where is the blue pencil" i ask what blue pecil? " the blue pencil, you had it where is it you b#stArd".

I also woke up inside my doona cover, that was confusing.


----------



## shell477 (Mar 17, 2011)

I sleepwalk when i'm sick. when i was 9 i had developed diabetes and they didnt discover it for like 6 months so i was sick for months and boy did i do some weird things.

* went to kitchen, asked parents if i could have a glass of water, got a bowl out of the cupboard, got a knife out of the drawer, got the margarine and scooped a massive chunk of it into the bowl, took the bowl and sat on the couch and started eating the margarine with my fingers. at that point, my parents thought it would be funny to wake me up coz theyd been too busy laughing beforehand. EWW!
* would scream at my sister during the night (we shared a room)
* tried to leave the house several times
* mum found me in the pantry rustling aruond one night, when asked what i was doing i told her i needed to go to the toilet but i couldnt find the toilet light switch  thank god she found me in time!

soon as i got on treatment and got better it all stopped. I still do if im really sick though, like the flu. its quite fun really


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 17, 2011)

this is such an amusing read, half the posts have me dieing of laughter :lol:


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 17, 2011)

I shock myself awake all the time, the dreams where im falling are the worse or the ones where theres something in the bed.
I also apparently talk a fair bit in my sleep.
My brother on the other hand was a bad sleep walker growing up.
Highlights i remember are when i had a mate stay over and my brother pissed on his face or he would also regularly pee in various places around the house during his sleep walks.

Funniest thing is when he drank a whole bottle of medicine (as a kid hed eat anything!) apparently he went bananas and 
woke my parents because he was hunting chickens in the loungeroom, there were no chicken but the bastard had a spear after that was taken away he had a long meaninful conversation with the cupboard and pillow.
Before apparently thinking i was worth killing...at which stage my dad stopped him.
Luckly i was a heavy sleeper and non of this woke me, was a shock when i woke up climbed down from the top bunk to see my brother gaged and gaff taped to the bed and trying to chew through the tape..lol
Was even funnyer when i could see by his eyes he also had no idea why he was tapped to the bed..


----------



## Defective (Mar 17, 2011)

hmm, when i was about 7 i had a dream i was eating breakfast with Green Day (loved them since i was a kid) and in my room there was a plastic toy bowl, i woke up asleep on the floor with my face in the bowl. my sister use to sleep behind her bedroom door so you had to be careful opening it in the mornings


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 17, 2011)

I once had a mate drop a little something in my beer that caused me to go on a bit of a bender i woke up two days later nude and wet on the floor of my parents house 10ks away, not sure how i got there but my car was in the driveway with the grill full of purple flowers and only scattered memories of the previous 48 hrs. Ever seen the HANGOVER, just like that but no as funny.


----------



## snakelover33 (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha i had one like that. One time i was asleep on the wood floor and i was dreaming that i was riding a bike. Suddenly i noticed that i hit a rock and was going to fall off. and by instinct i put my foot down onto the ground. Only to realise that i just slammed my leg on hard wood floor of my house. It was really weird, but it sure woke me up .


----------



## Oliver5 (Mar 17, 2011)

hahahahahahaha burn there house down with cream oh thats hilarious



bigfella77 said:


> Yeah, my wife talks in her sleep BAD! she woke me up one screaming at me " where is the blue pencil" i ask what blue pecil? " the blue pencil, you had it where is it you b#stArd".
> 
> I also woke up inside my doona cover, that was confusing.


hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahhahahahaha weresthe blue pencil oh oh


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 17, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Yeah, my wife talks in her sleep BAD! she woke me up one screaming at me " where is the blue pencil" i ask what blue pecil? " the blue pencil, you had it where is it you b#stArd".



That's the best one I've seen so far :lol:


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 17, 2011)

I woke up upsidedown in a sleeping bag that confused me I just couldn't work out why it was all black I thought I must have gone bind or something then I realized what was going on then I had to work out how to get out it was so good to see light lol I was like ten


----------



## SarahFH (Mar 20, 2011)

My boyfriend is terrible for talking in his sleep or moving around - my favourite was the time that I was woken up by him kicking around under the doona. I asked him what he was doing.... he told me that he was riding his bike. (He had bought his new downhill bike that day). He seemed so happy I felt bad waking him up!


----------



## sarcastocrat (Mar 22, 2011)

TigerCoastal said:


> I have a bad habit of throwing my partner out of bed because of a snake or spider in the bed. I'll push her off the bed onto the floor, start pulling the doona and sheets off the bed, throwing pillows looking for it. It can take her up to 10 mins to snap me out of it, as when i cant find it in the bed i start tearing the house apart looking for it. I have woken our 4 kids up on a few occasions and the first couple they freaked out, now they just laugh at me and the mess :evil:



Oh my goodness, I'm not the only one to do this! Spider in the bed, on the roof, on the blinds! I freak out, wake by boyfriend up, rip everything off the bed, and then wake up and get all embarrased! Twice this week so far!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 22, 2011)

funny stuff...always try and work dreams out ..they can be so real..and you know they were good when your thinking bout them later in the mornning...and then if you can remember then a week later thats even more odd or then if u can remember a dream from over an month thats pretty rare...( only if you have never told anyone..hence we will remember this because it was told to us as a "story" we didnt dream it up haha


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 22, 2011)

I dont really ever sleepwalk. However, there was one time a couple of years ago. We put our two cats to bed in the laundry room one night. I woke up at 11pm and saw one cat on by bed, meowing. I scooped her up in my arms, walked over to my dads office where he was working and said "Look dad, Ziggy (that was the name of the cat) has got out of the room!"
He looked confused and said "There's nothing in your arms." I looked down and there wasn't. Now that was CREEPY! I could've sworn I was awake the whole time!


----------



## driftoz (Mar 22, 2011)

ive never had anything crazy happen apart from falling in a dream then waking up to the feeling like ive stood up in my bed then jumpped and landed on my back. one funny time ive woken up to my mate sleeping on my bedroom floor rapping to a 2pac song in his sleep, hes also told me that one time he woke up with a steak and sauce sandwich on his belly which he dosent remember making or eating.


----------



## Minka (Mar 22, 2011)

Night terrors/Sleep walking can actually progress into a series event. I have battled them my entire life. I had to seek help as it got to the point that i almost (and i mean by an inch) stabbed my partner through the chest with a Pig Hunting Knife... I mistook him in my "haze" as somebody else. I have quiet a fondness for weapons (mainly knives) and stupidly kept that particular knife under my mattress. I genuinely feel awful for my partner or anybody who happens to be staying over at the time. What was most disturbing was apparently i am quite aggressive during these episodes and was informed i had an "aggressive nature" not a "defensive nature" - go figure


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol it's funny. Totally nice normal people can turn into phsycos in their sleep :shock:
No offence intended Minka


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 22, 2011)

I remember dreaming that i was busting to do a wee and...... well im sure more than a few on this site know how this dream ends.


----------



## saximus (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha I've had that one Bigfella but I always wake up. 
Minka do you/people actually scream and go crazy from them? I thought that was just in the movies


----------



## Minka (Mar 22, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha I've had that one Bigfella but I always wake up.
> Minka do you/people actually scream and go crazy from them? I thought that was just in the movies



No. I have never screamed when i have been outwardly violent. Sometimes my partner doesn't even wake up. A lot of the time i become aware i am asleep before anything escalates.. Like one such incident i thought someone was in the house and instead of doing the intelligent thing and waking my partner i clearly remember contemplating it but walking straight out into the kitchen, picking up a knife and proceeding to walk around my house. Not long after i woke up/became aware of what i was doing. It scares me to think had my partner or my mother who was staying at the time decided to walk up behind me..in the dark... it could have ended very badly.


----------



## JungleG (Mar 22, 2011)

Minka said:


> No. I have never screamed when i have been outwardly violent. Sometimes my partner doesn't even wake up. A lot of the time i become aware i am asleep before anything escalates.. Like one such incident i thought someone was in the house and instead of doing the intelligent thing and waking my partner i clearly remember contemplating it but walking straight out into the kitchen, picking up a knife and proceeding to walk around my house. Not long after i woke up/became aware of what i was doing. It scares me to think had my partner or my mother who was staying at the time decided to walk up behind me..in the dark... it could have ended very badly.



Thats pretty scary Minka! I have read about people who have done some pretty nasty things in their sleep... You should put motion cameras up in your house and document it... it'd be pretty interesting to see what you do on those occasions where you DONT wake yourself up...


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 23, 2011)

JungleG said:


> Thats pretty scary Minka! I have read about people who have done some pretty nasty things in their sleep... You should put motion cameras up in your house and document it... it'd be pretty interesting to see what you do on those occasions where you DONT wake yourself up...



Paranormal activity the sequal!


----------



## Rach85 (Mar 23, 2011)

This has nothing to do with dreams but it counts as waking up in a weird place lol, My brother once woke up looking at an airconditioner.... He'd gone to the pub, and got a little intoxicated the previous night and climbed onto the roof at the local movie theatre where he promptly passed out lol... Apparently he got a few strange looks when he climbed back down the next morning


----------



## Boidae (Apr 3, 2011)

I woke up inside my olives 6x2 enclosure once haha :\


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 3, 2011)

ReptileLover83 said:


> I woke up inside my olives 6x2 enclosure once haha :\


 
:shock: please tell me that was a joke. Was the snake still in there?


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Does waking up with a raging hangover and a wedding ring on your finger count?.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Does waking up with a raging hangover and a wedding ring on your finger count?.


 
lmao!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 3, 2011)

The other night I had a dream that my python finally ate. I was ecstatic...


----------



## Boidae (Apr 3, 2011)

Dont worry Snakeluvver, he was in there but he was in his hide box down the other end, thank god :\


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL, last year when we were in japan my brother got his shoes on, picked up a funny toy thing he got over there and walked out of our hotel room. He woke up outside our room and thankfully, mum is a light sleeper so she woke up when he was banging and crying at the door. And when I was in year 5 on camp apparently i was saying gun in a teacup, guin in a teacup repeatedly whilst i slept.
And i wake up at the other end of the bed (feet at my pillow) regularly.


Will


----------



## cement (Apr 3, 2011)

Minka said:


> No. I have never screamed when i have been outwardly violent. Sometimes my partner doesn't even wake up. A lot of the time i become aware i am asleep before anything escalates.. Like one such incident i thought someone was in the house and instead of doing the intelligent thing and waking my partner i clearly remember contemplating it but walking straight out into the kitchen, picking up a knife and proceeding to walk around my house. Not long after i woke up/became aware of what i was doing. It scares me to think had my partner or my mother who was staying at the time decided to walk up behind me..in the dark... it could have ended very badly.



You don't have an aggressive nature, you have a violent one. That's much worse. Considering we are basically a product of our environment maybe you have had some drama in the past that slightly unhinged your subconscious take on yourself. I believe that all dreams are mirroring our subconscious thoughts about ourselves and are a healing. Even the nightmares are bringing up a part of yourself that you have trouble with. A bruised or injured ego is a powerful force. Dreams help us to release.

My wife laughs in her sleep, I have never seen anything so gorgeous all in my life.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 3, 2011)

Every time I've woken up somewhere weird it's been after a lot of alcohol.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 4, 2011)

I wake up in weird places after lots of cranberry juice :?
I drank 2L one night, went to bed and woke up in the bathroom clutching a cranberry juice bottle :shock:


----------



## Minka (Apr 4, 2011)

cement said:


> You don't have an aggressive nature, you have a violent one. That's much worse. Considering we are basically a product of our environment maybe you have had some drama in the past that slightly unhinged your subconscious take on yourself. I believe that all dreams are mirroring our subconscious thoughts about ourselves and are a healing. Even the nightmares are bringing up a part of yourself that you have trouble with. A bruised or injured ego is a powerful force. Dreams help us to release.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife laughs in her sleep, I have never seen anything so gorgeous all in my life.


 


More of your Anecdotal evidence Cement? 

Considering i have had these since the age of 2 i hardly think your ill founded opinion could be even remotely correct. By the way... there's no need to try to insinuate about my personal life because you do not agree with my opinions toward other subjects - namely Jaguar's. I find it amusing though that your above post shows more about you than it does about me. Pathetic and Pitiful. Nice to know that i get under your skin though


----------



## sookie (Apr 4, 2011)

Geez Minka you must be scared to go to sleep at night.I feel so sorry for you to have to live with such a thing.Is there medical help that you can get?And the jerk who posted the violent nature bit up here,mate i don't need to be asleep to have a violent nature.
Minka ayntime you wanna chat just PM me.

My other half plays lots of WOW,and he likes to keep playing in his sleep.I get called all sorts of weird things,and casting of spells etc.That can drive a woman crazy


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 4, 2011)

.


----------



## cement (Apr 4, 2011)

Minka said:


> More of your Anecdotal evidence Cement?
> 
> Considering i have had these since the age of 2 i hardly think your ill founded opinion could be even remotely correct. By the way... there's no need to try to insinuate about my personal life because you do not agree with my opinions toward other subjects - namely Jaguar's. I find it amusing though that your above post shows more about you than it does about me. Pathetic and Pitiful. Nice to know that i get under your skin though [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a dream last night that my heat mat caught fire


----------



## Boof47 (Apr 12, 2011)

As a kid I used to sleep walk and talk all the time. Scariest thing that ever happened to me was waking up midstride halfway down the hallway, when a second ago I'd been lying in my bed.

Quite often I'd climb out of my bed on the top bunk, walk down the hallway, open my parents' bedroom door and just stand there staring at them until mum or dad woke up and put me back to bed. Happened at least once a week, apparently.

Then there was the time mum found me in the kitchen, about to throw my teddy in the bin. When asked what I was doing, I replied: "Throwing this old thing away." Which is bizarre, coz I loved that bear.

My dad and I once had a conversation with each other, in gibberish, while both asleep. Our bedrooms were on opposite sides of the house from one another.

My housemate is really funny when she falls asleep on the couch, because if you try and wake her up she gets really aggressive, swearing and sometimes throwing punches. Apparently she's forced her boyfriend out of their bed while asleep, once telling him to "sleep on the floor, like the dog you are," and punched him in the kidneys a couple times. Which is odd because she's one of the nicest people I know. But her boyfriend talks in his sleep too; once she woke up to find him chatting up some girl in his sleep. That punch in the kidneys she did on purpose, haha


----------



## Specks (Apr 12, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I wake up in weird places after lots of cranberry juice :?
> I drank 2L one night, went to bed and woke up in the bathroom clutching a cranberry juice bottle :shock:



haha yeh, cranberry juice. Just cranberry juice. Would the brand happen to be smirnoff ?? ;-)


----------



## Audio_anthrax (Apr 12, 2011)

Hahah im lovin these stories lol, and i actually have somethin to contribute to this.
After a nite out on the town i came home rather intoxicated, put myself to bed and woke up the next morning outside in the dog bed...
I asked my younger brother how it happened and he replied " u got up in ur sleep and said 'wee wee to go please' and pissed in the washing basket, after that u went to the kitchen and put some oranges in the microwave then went outside, brought the dog inside, then went back out and got into his bed" soooo needless to say that was the last night out i had in awhile...

On a side note however has anyone had tha dream bout eating a giant marshmellow and then u wake up and cant find ur pillow and start to freak out, only to realise it fell down side the bed?


----------



## Specks (Apr 12, 2011)

Audio_anthrax said:


> Hahah im lovin these stories lol, and i actually have somethin to contribute to this.
> After a nite out on the town i came home rather intoxicated, put myself to bed and woke up the next morning outside in the dog bed...
> I asked my younger brother how it happened and he replied " u got up in ur sleep and said 'wee wee to go please' and pissed in the washing basket, after that u went to the kitchen and put some oranges in the microwave then went outside, brought the dog inside, then went back out and got into his bed" soooo needless to say that was the last night out i had in awhile...
> 
> On a side note however has anyone had tha dream bout eating a giant marshmellow and then u wake up and cant find ur pillow and start to freak out, only to realise it fell down side the bed?



OMG yes! . I was freaking out going noway this must be a dream inside a dream, then I looked down to see my pillow on the floor. I was like thank god it ain't real haha


----------



## Seru1 (Apr 14, 2011)

I really thought this was gonna be a thread about drinking and blacking out. I was all set to tell my trunk story.

But that is an odd dream!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 14, 2011)

I have only had one sleep walking experience that I know of, we were living in qld on a 40 acre property at the time & i'd gone to bed stressing out because I couldn't get my car started due to a flat battery. I woke up at 3am in the kitchen clutching the car keys in my hand & yelling out to my boyfriend " what did you want me to get". He wandered out to the kitchen & asked me what on earth I was going on about & we then realised I was covered in mud from the creek which is about a km away. We worked out that i'd gone down to the creek at some point then tried to start the car, the floor of the car had mud all over it. The funny thing was that I did all that wearing just a pair of nickers I was so glad we lived a long way from any neighbours.


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're a sleepwalker, you should try some techniques to induce lucid dreaming.
Pretty sure sleep walkers have greater success when it comes to lucid dreaming..


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been trying to learn to do that recently. Just starting to have some success but it takes practice. Do you know why do sleepwalkers have more success?


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't exactly remember the reason. Something to do with being able to remain in deep REM whilst being semi-conscious and being able to make use of motor skills, etc. As a result, they'e (somehow) able to recognise the self when dreaming.

I'd have to dig through some journals to fully remember how it works.

I haven't intentionally been practising lucid dreaming, but I have found it to be happening quite a bit lately. Sometimes it will just happen (probably due to medication). Other times I realise how absurd my dreams are and realise they're not real

Best bet for information, if you wish to avoid nonsense new-age sites:

http://scholar.google.com.au/scholar?q=lucid+dreaming&hl=en&as_sdt=1%2C5&as_sdtp=on


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha medication or "medication"? 
I wish we had the machines from Inception. I'd totally be one of those losers who lives my "real" life in the dream world


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 14, 2011)

Specks said:


> haha yeh, cranberry juice. Just cranberry juice. Would the brand happen to be smirnoff ?? ;-)


 
Omg yes how did you know :shock:
Nah, just give me a few more years and it may happen :shock:


----------



## JungleG (Apr 15, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> I can't exactly remember the reason. Something to do with being able to remain in deep REM whilst being semi-conscious and being able to make use of motor skills, etc. As a result, they'e (somehow) able to recognise the self when dreaming.
> 
> I'd have to dig through some journals to fully remember how it works.
> 
> ...



Its interesting that you bring this up... When I am sleep walking, I dont realise that I am dreaming, in fact I dont see what I am really seeing (its more like I am walking through a cyber space - the general jist of my surroundings is there, but colours/people/objects are different) its not until something wakes me up that I realise that I have been sleep walking. I would love to be able to realise that I am dreaming before this happens! (like BEFORE I end up outside in my birthday suit, and getting woken up by a cold breeze!)

When I am on some kind of medication (like antibiotics) I have the most spun out and crazy dreams or nightmares. They are so fictional and unrealistic (like cartoon dreams) that I am SUPRISED I dont realise I am dreaming. Unfortunately sometimes when I wake up I still have trouble coming to terms with the fact: it was JUST a dream!

I want to look into this lucid dreaming idea more... it might sleep a lot easier and less stressful!


----------



## saximus (Apr 15, 2011)

How awesome would it be to get to the point where you not only realise you're dreaming but you can control that crazy cartoon world. That's why I started researching it. I suppose not going outside in the nude is a good reason to learn too though


----------



## Boof47 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lucid dreaming is wicked fun. Though once while dreaming I started to suspect how ridiculous the entire stituation was, and performed a couple reality checks. But somehow I managed to convince myself that I wasn't dreaming! Very bizarre.

Also, false awakenings suck. Hard.


----------

